# Complete Noob



## ajavanzado (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd definitely go smaller, maybe like 155-158. (Possibly even smaller if you're a beginner)
Longer boards are a little more difficult to swing around and turn, but hey, if you can turn fine AND it was free, I say rip it bruh.


----------



## alvaromaestre (Jan 10, 2017)

ajavanzado said:


> I'd definitely go smaller, maybe like 155-158. (Possibly even smaller if you're a beginner)
> Longer boards are a little more difficult to swing around and turn, but hey, if you can turn fine AND it was free, I say rip it bruh.


Yeah men , I can ride it pretty good , but I still think I can do better ! What are the disadvantages of having such a big one? Am I missing some fun?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

A longer board just requires more commitment to turn, but it will float in powder and carve well. Maybe avoid tight trees ;-)


----------



## alvaromaestre (Jan 10, 2017)

KIRKRIDER said:


> A longer board just requires more commitment to turn, but it will float in powder and carve well. Maybe avoid tight trees ;-)


Thanks for the reply bro, question, when you say more commitment for the turn , what do you imply? Should I do something more pronounced? Any tip is really welcome ,Im a lone rider.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah that's a big board for you, especially to start out on. Wonder if someone with a smaller board would be willing to trade you, rather than losing a bunch of money on it?

Can you ride it? Sure! But you're more likely to progress faster on a more appropriate sized board... And I'm the guy on this forum usually telling people to try something bigger. :embarrased1:


----------



## alvaromaestre (Jan 10, 2017)

poutanen said:


> Yeah that's a big board for you, especially to start out on. Wonder if someone with a smaller board would be willing to trade you, rather than losing a bunch of money on it?
> 
> Can you ride it? Sure! But you're more likely to progress faster on a more appropriate sized board... And I'm the guy on this forum usually telling people to try something bigger. :embarrased1:


Thanks for the reply! Yeah thats my fear, to be stuck in the learning curve, or to get used to a long board and when I try a smaller one , I wont be able to ride it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

alvaromaestre said:


> Thanks for the reply! Yeah thats my fear, to be stuck in the learning curve, or to get used to a long board and when I try a smaller one , I wont be able to ride it.


It's like learning to drive a crew cab long box pickup for your first car. Yes it's possible, and you may be a better driver for it in the long run, but damn I wouldn't want to do it!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

alvaromaestre said:


> Thanks for the reply bro, question, when you say more commitment for the turn , what do you imply? Should I do something more pronounced? Any tip is really welcome ,Im a lone rider.


Exactly more pronounced compression and extensions of legs and lower body. Basically you are trying to increase your push on the board and flex it so that it will febound when you exit a turn. And since the board is big for your weight you have to compress it using momentum from your body movements. Does it makes sense?


----------



## alvaromaestre (Jan 10, 2017)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Exactly more pronounced compression and extensions of legs and lower body. Basically you are trying to increase your push on the board and flex it so that it will rebound when you exit a turn. And since the board is big for your weight you have to compress it using momentum from your body movements. Does it makes sense?


Now it makes a lot of sense, even my legs are feeling it a lot. I even started to get the catch of the momentum because I feel that sometimes its just impossible to turn it so i try to take advantage of the terrain and I try to turn it with a little bump on the snow . Wow, that truly change things if I can do that easier. Thanks men.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

As the others said; too big; can be done, but at greater energy cost. 

Been in the same boat; learned on oversized boards (~158 whereas my weight would put me on ~144 women's boards); sized n flexed down a bit lately (not too much cos I just got too used to have bit more edge n surface ). The difference is that on big boards I had to throw all my weight n energy to push through carves; on the small ones I can do minor lightfooted movements just with toes n ancles. 

You'll make your life easier with a well sized board; less strain but rather smooth. I'm sure I would have progressed quicker.


----------



## alvaromaestre (Jan 10, 2017)

neni said:


> As the others said; too big; can be done, but at greater energy cost.
> 
> Been in the same boat; learned on oversized boards (~158 whereas my weight would put me on ~144 women's boards); sized n flexed down a bit lately (not too much cos I just got too used to have bit more edge n surface ). The difference is that on big boards I had to throw all my weight n energy to push through carves; on the small ones I can do minor lightfooted movements just with toes n ancles.
> 
> You'll make your life easier with a well sized board; less strain but rather smooth. I'm sure I would have progressed quicker.


Thanks for your advice ! Im already in the process of selling it and not losing too much. BTW great thumbnail , I just realize the same about quicksand ( damn Indiana Jones !):grin:


----------

